# [EVDL] hall effect throttle question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Fred,

I posted a response to your post at
http://levforum.com/forum/index.php?topic=24.0 but I thought I'd post
here too for completeness.

The Hall-Effect in the Gizmo uses a 5V source not 12V. The Norm
circuit converts the 12V to the 5V needed along with the FS1 switching
and delaying the throttle voltage coming up while the controller
boots. In the design of the Black Sheep Technology
(http://black-sheep.us/) replacement a startup delay had to be
programmed in to give the controller time to boot up so it wouldn't
give a Throttle pot fault. I posted the schematic of the original Norm
circuit along with the assembly code it ran in the LEVforum thread.

Given the design of the handles on our particular Gizmos it would take
a total handle replacement to go with a pot instead of the
Hall-Effect. While you could build a direct replacement of the Norm
circuit you might want to consider the upgrade to what I'm using.
Variable regen is really nice and definitely makes the Gizmo stop much
faster when necessary.





> fred <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Good day, denizens of the EVDL. As a long time owner of Gizmo EV number 30, I've gained great benefit from the combined wisdom of the list members and I'm hopeful to make use of your talents again.
> >
> > I recently suffered a controller fault and replaced my Sevcon Powerpak SEM with a spare, slipping out the undamaged logic board and placing it into a healthy MOSFET assembly. The silence of the contactor was replaced with the familiar clunk on key-twist, but all is not well.
> ...


----------

